# newbie questions



## tjy (Dec 31, 2008)

I've learned so much from all of you already and we're ready to take a long trip.

Am new to AGR point redemption and it seems too good to be true. We are looking at Chicago to Seattle for June 09. Roomette for two is $418 fare and $648 roomette upgrade for a total of $1068. Two zone roomette is 20,000 points which can be purchased for $575. So, I can travel Chicago to Seattle in a roomette for $575?? It appears I can purchase 10000 points per calendar year. So, I am considering purchasing 10000 for 08 and then in January 09, purchasing the remaining 10000. I understand there is no additional coach fare needed when redeeming points for 2 persons in a roomette, right? Also, in the event our teenager opts to go with us, the bedroom is available for 30000 points each way. Are we allowed 3 persons in a bedroom with no additional coach fare when we travel in a bedroom? We are each signing up for the AGR credit card so that would be an additional 8000 points for each of us, right?

I appreciate any comments, critiques and/or advice. Also, are the AGR rooms limited? Do we need to book early with points?

Thanks,

TY


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Dec 31, 2008)

Most everything sounds right to me, except that you normally are only allowed a 3rd person in the bedroom if it is a small child.

Also, you might need to read the fine-print about the AGR card. It might be "one per household". Also, I don't think you can combine rewards from other people?

But yes, the rewards system is a really good deal. Be carefull not to tell to many people, and congress might shut it down.. 

My son and I are going to DC and back in a few weeks. Did not spend a dime for train or hotel room.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, you could buy 10,000 points each year, but just remember that there are just a few hours left in 2008! And the AGR MasterCard is not limited to just 1 per household. But each car's purchases will only go into that person's AGR account. And you can't combine the total points from different accounts to get one award. (You can't take 12,400 from A and 7,600 from B to get a 20,000 point award. All points must come from 1 account only.)

A better idea is to get 1 AGR MasterCard - and then allow the others to be authorized users. They would get their own cards, but all points would go into one AGR account only! 

And I do not think they will allow 3 adults into a sleeper (maybe into a family bedroom) on an overnight train. But also remember that a family bedroom costs the same as a regular bedroom (and more than a roomette) and that 2 of the beds are only (IIRC) 4'2" long!

And yes, a sleeper award include the room, rail fare and meals for up to the stated capacity of the room. Also remember that the award levels are each way only! (2 awards would be needed for a round trip - unless you pay for the other way.)


----------



## tjy (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response!

Any chance of booking 3 in a bedroom? Would I need to say our daughter is a child? We've been in one and would be oh so comfortable with the three of us. If not allowed, could we purchase coach fare for one of us, but all stay in the bedroom?

As far as point redemption, I planned to use my points for the outbound and my husband's for the return trip.

I was interested in two AGR mastercards because of the 8000 bonus points for each card. Will plan to cancel one card after 1 year.

Thanks

TY


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 1, 2009)

As far as booking 3 in the bedroom - I don't know. Just remember there are only 2 full sized berths (upper and lower) in the "regular" bedroom and 2 full sized berths (upper and lower) and 2 child sized (4'2" long) berths (upper and lower) in the family bedroom.

Normally, the dining car is between the coaches and the sleepers, and normally you may be questioned if you belong in the sleeper. Normally, coach passengers are not allowed into the sleepers.

As far as the AGR MasterCard, if you can find a link for the 8,000 point bonus, go for it! But the "normal" (and listed on the AGR site) bonus is only 5,000 points. (BTW - You said that you would cancel one of them after 1 year. There is *NO* annual fee for the AGR MasterCard! B))


----------



## darien-l (Jan 2, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> As far as booking 3 in the bedroom - I don't know. Just remember there are only 2 full sized berths (upper and lower) in the "regular" bedroom


The lower berth in the bedroom is actually quite wide (3'4") and can accomodate two adults in a pinch, though it will be rather cozy. For what's it worth, I didn't have any trouble booking 3 adults into a bedroom on an AGR award a few months ago.

If you are going to apply for an AGR card, there is an offer for 16,000 bonus points after first purchase out there. I applied for the card in early December, and my bonus points were just credited, so it appears to be still valid.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 2, 2009)

darien-l said:


> If you are going to apply for an AGR card, there is an offer for 16,000 bonus points after first purchase out there. I applied for the card in early December, and my bonus points were just credited, so it appears to be still valid.


That's a targeted offer, you need to have received the email to get that offer and IIRC it just expired on December 31st. Only AGR members, who didn't already have an AGR credit card received that offer.


----------



## darien-l (Jan 2, 2009)

AlanB said:


> darien-l said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to apply for an AGR card, there is an offer for 16,000 bonus points after first purchase out there. I applied for the card in early December, and my bonus points were just credited, so it appears to be still valid.
> ...


I did not receive the targetted e-mail, but I applied through the link in the Flyertalk thread and received the 16,000 points (as two postings of 8,000). You're right, though, the offer appears to have expired: https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/images/f..._messages_2.jpg


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Jan 2, 2009)

darien-l said:


> I did not receive the targetted e-mail, but I applied through the link in the Flyertalk thread and received the 16,000 points (as two postings of 8,000). You're right, though, the offer appears to have expired:


The link was the exact same link sent to everyone, regardless of 5000, 8000, or 16000 points.

The difference was the link detected you were cookied as an AGR member that did not have a card already.

SO, it was targetted, but via your cookies, not the link.

I had a similar experience where I went ahead and picked the 5000 offer, but a few days later, the 8000 offer appeared. I called AGR, and was told not to worry, I'll get the 8000 offer because the links are all the same. The bank will only know about the higher offer.


----------



## tjy (Jan 4, 2009)

OUCH!! A day late and 8,000 points short. Maybe , I'll have my daughter sign up. I talked with Chase and they said I could cancel my card when it arrived and then sign up for the 16,000 point offer. I'm not sure I want to roll those dice as time is of the essence planning a June trip and needing points to post quickly.

I did confirm that Amtrak will book 3 in the deluxe sleeper.

Thanks for all the help!

TY


----------



## darien-l (Jan 5, 2009)

tjy said:


> OUCH!! A day late and 8,000 points short. Maybe , I'll have my daughter sign up. I talked with Chase and they said I could cancel my card when it arrived and then sign up for the 16,000 point offer. I'm not sure I want to roll those dice as time is of the essence planning a June trip and needing points to post quickly.


My feeling is that you have plenty of time to sign up for the card and get the points before your June trip. The time between signing up and having the bonus points post to your AGR account is 1-2 months. If Chase is offering you 16,000 bonus points, go for it. Remember, unlike airlines, AGR awards are not capacity-controlled: if there is even one bedroom available, it's yours. If you're still worried, simply make an online reservation for the bedrooms that you want. As long as it's canceled online 7 days before departure, you will get a 100% refund back to your credit card. I used this trick before to hold a sleeper before the needed AGR points hit my account.

Another trick you might find useful: to get an idea how many bedrooms remain on the trains that you want, select 8 passengers on amtrak.com, click "view upgrade options," and see how many bedrooms you can select. If less than 8, you might want to hold a bedroom using the method described above.


----------



## tjy (Jan 6, 2009)

darien-l said:


> My feeling is that you have plenty of time to sign up for the card and get the points before your June trip. The time between signing up and having the bonus points post to your AGR account is 1-2 months. If Chase is offering you 16,000 bonus points, go for it. Remember, unlike airlines, AGR awards are not capacity-controlled: if there is even one bedroom available, it's yours. If you're still worried, simply make an online reservation for the bedrooms that you want. As long as it's canceled online 7 days before departure, you will get a 100% refund back to your credit card. I used this trick before to hold a sleeper before the needed AGR points hit my account.
> Another trick you might find useful: to get an idea how many bedrooms remain on the trains that you want, select 8 passengers on amtrak.com, click "view upgrade options," and see how many bedrooms you can select. If less than 8, you might want to hold a bedroom using the method described above.



So sly... That's why I'm here. These tips from those in the know are very helpful!

Thanks

TY


----------

